# AV Speaker package recommendations



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'm in the market for a decent speaker package for my home cinema system although i'll be playing loads of cd's through it as well.Anyone recommend some good speaker packages for around the Â£500 mark ? just looking for some fairly decent floor standers,centre speaker and some rear surrounds


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Think Mission will probably do a fairly decent package, don't know whether they'll fit your budget though. What Hi FI magazine is alway a good place to check initially. Are there no good proper hi-fi shops near you where you can demo a few possibles?


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

I bought Mission M series main front stand mounts in Beech (M32's I think), rears (M31i I think) and a Tannoy front centre with mission rear centre (got a Sony digital 6.1 amp).

Also bouth the silver sand fillable mission floor stands....

Sounds and looks great and should fit your budget....

try QED or DABS for the best price for the speakers...

Sorry I cant be more accurate on the models numbers but its late and I've have a few...... ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kef "eggs"....

Cast aluminium, 2kg each yet small and neat with a whopping great big sub....

Nuff said


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm in the same predicament at the moment. Thinking about Gale series 30 mostly because the centre speaker is thin enough to fit under the TV and I don't want satellites. I've got 1 pair of gales at the moment and they're great for the price I paid.
I'd be tempted by missions too, but they don't fit my space requirements. I'm also after large main speakers because I'm not sure if the neighbours would like it if I got a sub (I live in a flat).


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Kef "eggs"....
> 
> Cast aluminium, 2kg each yet small and neat with a whopping great big sub....
> 
> Nuff said


Jampo
Just had a look at the KEF site. Very nice  Are you refering to the KHT series? And are they any good for just music? Ideally I would rather have just one sound system.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I went for Mission FS2AV NXT flat panel speakers. I have always regretted it. I was under pressure from the old lady you see.

They aren't bad but in hindsight I'd definitely go for Kef eggs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

MY very bestest mate is an AV dealer/custom installer.

He has recently fitted several houses out with the KEF eggs, matched to the Marantz 300 pound amplifier.

This provides 6.1 (six eggs fitted) for little over 1100 notes, and is extremely useful in the music arena aswell as movies.

The KEF's are extremely musical, but you need to remember that they can only deal with the information that they are sent. If you are running a Yamaha amp, then they will never sound musical, but will sound awesome on movies.

Personally, I have a dedicated cinema within my cottage. I run KEF THX speakers, in 7.1, with Denon A1-SE amp, Arcam DVD, Sony VPL-HT projector and 8 foot screen. ;D ;D ;D

My mate deals and fits over quite an area of the country........and extremely cheaply (very limited overheads). Send an IM if you want any further info, he might be able to help you out.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Laptop

Kef eggs powered by a Marantz is exactly my setup, but I still haven't got round to the 6th speaker yet......

I find the Kef's fine for music - but have to admit I haven't listened to many "true" audio speaker setups because at the time I was buying primarily for Home Cinema with a little bit of music thrown in.....

For home cinema though, with the right amp, they simply blow me away. Films like "Kevin and Perry" which have excellent music/club scenes (also Swordfish and the DTS version of The Crow) are absolutely superb - and explosions (again, Swordfish, The Matrix (lift and helicopter scenes) are reproduced to amazing effect. With the sub turned up I can create subsidence.......

Watching "Black Hawk Down" I had to keep checking I hadn't been shot.. 

I bought my Kefs from Ikon AVS in Droitwich. Bought over the internet but I had to go collect them. Think I paid just a tad over Â£700 but that included 4 stands too. And yes, the whole lot (including stands) fitted into a TTR 

I may well spend the Â£80 shortly for the centre rear speaker... 

www.avforums.com is quite a good place to go......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I had Mission Fs2s and they were merely OK. Was going to get KEF eggs but didn't rate their musical capability very highly - more of a fashion statement than anything (eh Tim?  )

Check ou tthe B&W series and stretch your budget - you get what you pay for in hi fi. And remember speaker need t omove air - the more air moved the bigger the sounds.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Actually still hunting for Camcorder bargains, hence the website....

But they do 'em online for a fair price (the Eggs)

http://www.go2camcorder.co.uk/frameindex.asp?nr=300265


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

The KEF Eggs are top IMHO. However I wimped in the end and bought a Sony DAVS-500 from Richer Sounds for 350 all in. Works great for movies and isn't too bad on music, but I still have the old hi-fi setup for that too.

That is a damn good price for the eggs though Tim but I have seen the Camcorders cheaper ....


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Buy the Bose AM15 Accoustamas system, supurb sound quality and the smallest of speakers.


----------



## NicholasButt1 (Feb 1, 2003)

Bose Acoustimass and good sound do NOT go together.

Nasty screechy coloured sound with NO ability to play a tune.

Still if you want to stick them om the end of a DVD playing CDs then enjoy...NOT.

That sort of system could almost make MP3 sound like music.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I have KEF Eggs coupled with a Denon AVR3802 amp. Awesome combo! If your budget will stretch to it, audition the Anthony Gallo speakers (the sub sat combo - with the sats being little ball's). Everyone at avforums was having wet dreams about the Anthony Gallo speakers at about the time I bought my Eggs.

phoTToniq


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Buy the Bose AM15 Accoustamas system, supurb sound quality and the smallest of speakers.


NO WAY MAN! Bose - you are just paying for the name - they are truly a rip off in home cinema terms!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I have KEF Eggs coupled with a Denon AVR3802 amp. Â Awesome combo! Â If your budget will stretch to it, audition the Anthony Gallo speakers (the sub sat combo - with the sats being little ball's). Â Everyone at avforums was having wet dreams about the Anthony Gallo speakers at about the time I bought my Eggs. Â
> 
> phoTToniq


I have to say respectfully Phot, that your speakers just will not do the Denon amp justice. I have same AV amp and can vouch it is capable of some great sounds and can move a lot of air.

Get some proper (read: bigger and more musical) speakers and you will get a whole lot more from your amp.

I'd liken it to running 6*15" wheels shod with 185/65/15 tyres on your TT. They will ride, turn, brake and grip fine: but will never allow the car to do what it's design brief wanted.


----------

